# Scroll Blanker..



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

News shows are unwatchable for me because of the constantly scrolling text along the bottom of the screen. It's extremely annyoying and distracting. 

How about a feature that will detect the presence of text scrolls and blank it out when present? The height of the bar should be adjustable, and easily disabled with a button press.

In the case of emergency alerts, perhaps it shouldn't blank for the first minute.



This could be a feature for display devices, but, if added to the source, then it would cover all displays..


----------

